# Apache-Tomcat



## carpe (19. Feb 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wenn Ich mein Apache-Tomcat Server beende und meinen Rechner runterlade anschließen 
meinen Rechner wieder hochlade dann 
kann Ich denn Server nicht mehr starten.
Ich muss alles von vorne wieder Installieren(Tomcat) , merkwürdig nee.
Kann mir da Jemand helfen Bitte. 

Mfg


----------



## maki (19. Feb 2009)

Was heisst da installieren?

Nimm doch die Zip und entpacke sie, viel einfacher für den Anfang.


----------



## carpe (19. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Was heisst da installieren?
> 
> Nimm doch die Zip und entpacke sie, viel einfacher für den Anfang.



Stimmt , Ich habe es nicht Installiert sondern entpackt aber es geht nicht, warum?.
Was mache Ich da falsch.


----------



## maki (19. Feb 2009)

> Was mache Ich da falsch.


Solange du uns nicht sagst was du gemacht hast und was nicht geht, wird man dir nicht helfen können.


----------



## carpe (19. Feb 2009)

Also , Ich habe Apache Tomcat 5.5.27 zip Core (http://tomcat.apache.org/download-55.cgi) runtergeladen und entpackt.
Dann habe Ich es gestartet und alles hat funktioniert das beenden auch .

Wenn Ich Jetzt meinen Rechner runterlade und es anschließend wieder hochfahre dann 
kann Ich Apache Tomcat nicht mehr Starten, beim klicken auf die Startup Datei blinkt
kurz das Fenster , das wars dann auch , mehr geht da nicht.


----------



## Geeeee (19. Feb 2009)

JAVA_HOME Variable gesetzt?
Für genauere Analyse kannst du den Starter auch mal direkt aus der Kommandozeile starten, dann "blinkt" auch kein Fenster mehr, sondern er schreibt was ihn stört.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2009)

sarte den server von der console und schreib uns die fehlermeldung....

der vorteil aus der konsole, das fenster schließt sich nciht sofort ;-)


----------



## carpe (19. Feb 2009)

Die Fehlermeldung:

C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\bin>startup.bat
The JAVA_HOME environment variable is not defined correctly
This environment variable is needed to run this program
NB: JAVA_HOME should point to a JDK not a JRE
C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\bin>

Meine gesetzten Umgebungsvariablen:

CATALINA_HOME: C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27
CLASSPATH: D:\ali\tomcat\classes\;C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\common\lib\servlet-api
JAVA_HOME: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_11\jre\bin

Ich habe da mal ne Frage in meinem Verzeichnis C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_11 gibt es ein bin und ein jre Ordner , ist die Java Virtual Machine im jre Ordner?


----------



## Geeeee (19. Feb 2009)

Da hab ich richtig geraten mit dem JAVA_HOME, ole 
JAVA_HOME auf C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_11 (OHNE bin) und alles ist gut. Im PATH evtl. anpassen und ein %JAVA_HOME%\bin einfügen.


----------



## carpe (19. Feb 2009)

Ich habe Die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME geändert aber es klapt einfach nicht.
Ich bekomme die Ausgabe

C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\bin>startup.bat
Using CATALINA_BASE:   C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27
Using CATALINA_HOME:   C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27
Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: C:\apache-tomcat-5.5.27\temp
Using JRE_HOME:        C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_11

und dann blinkt das Fenster kurz.
Normalerweise erscheint ein Fenster auf dem steht das der Server gestartet wurde aber 
den gibt es in meinem fall nicht. Hmmmmm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (19. Feb 2009)

JAVA_HOME C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_11


Path <deine anderen sachen>;%JAVA_HOME%\bin;.

und wenns dann nicht geht schau nochmal im Tomcatverzeichnis unter ./logs in die Logfile


----------



## Geeeee (19. Feb 2009)

Was für ein Fenster "blinkt" denn nun? Ein neues, obwohl du die start.bart in der Konsole aufgerufen hast? Dann solltest du in den Logs wirklich was finden, weil das kommt dann "direkt" vom Server und nicht beim Setzen der Startparameter.


----------



## carpe (19. Feb 2009)

Danke für eure Mühe , Ich denke nach all den Ratenschlägen von 
euch werde Ich das Problem lösen .
Ich denke auch dass das ein Server Problem ist.
Danke nochmal.


----------



## Geeeee (19. Feb 2009)

Beispielsweise könnte Port 8080 (default) belegt sein, aber frag mich nun nicht, ob das ein Grund dafür ist, dass das Fenster nur (auf)"blinkt".


----------

